# Lilac's babies!!



## 511958 (Feb 11, 2019)

I took in a preggo rat from craigslist several days ago and she had babies on March 5th! I posted a thread about it but I decided I would start a new thread for baby updates  (thanks @Tinytoes!)

The babies are 6 days old today, and they are beginning to grow some fuzz 🥰 They are also starting to get squirmy and can crawl a bit! Most of the kittens seem to be hooded, momma Lilac is a hooded agouti (i love the agouti color!) so some will probably come out looking like her!

Here are the baby photos:

























And here are some photos of momma Lilac!

























I will update!


----------



## lfraser06 (Aug 5, 2020)

they're adorable ..... how's Lilac doing?


----------



## Enne (Dec 12, 2020)

*13 babies! *They're very cute. Good job momma!


----------



## Rex the Rat (Apr 7, 2020)

I love the fuzz phase


----------



## Tinytoes (Dec 23, 2020)

love love love the babies _mwah_ As they grow up, remember to hold each one to your face and kiss them and whisper to them. They even smell like newborn babies lol.


----------



## Rex the Rat (Apr 7, 2020)

Tinytoes said:


> They even smell like newborn babies lol.


No way 😂


----------



## ratmom! (Mar 11, 2021)

omg thats adorable!! so cute! lilac looks identical to my rat!


----------



## 511958 (Feb 11, 2019)

Tinytoes said:


> love love love the babies _mwah_ As they grow up, remember to hold each one to your face and kiss them and whisper to them. They even smell like newborn babies lol.


Aha I'm ahead of you 😂 They all get kisses every day 🥰


----------



## 511958 (Feb 11, 2019)

lfraser06 said:


> they're adorable ..... how's Lilac doing?


She's doing great! She's not biting at all and is very sweet, she is even starting to enjoy being petted!  She gets time out of the cage every day and lots of protein in addition to her science selective!


----------



## ratmom! (Mar 11, 2021)

what do you do with the ratties once they are all grown up?


----------



## 511958 (Feb 11, 2019)

ratmom! said:


> what do you do with the ratties once they are all grown up?


I'm going to adopt them out to nice homes and maybe even keep two or three! 🥰


----------



## ratmom! (Mar 11, 2021)

Willow&Whiskers said:


> I'm going to adopt them out to nice homes and maybe even keep two or three! 🥰


aww!!


----------



## MinkShadow (Mar 5, 2021)

Aw!! Lilac looks just like my Sage <33 I'm so glad that the babies are doing well! She must be an awesome mom!


----------



## 511958 (Feb 11, 2019)

MinkShadow said:


> Aw!! Lilac looks just like my Sage <33 I'm so glad that the babies are doing well! She must be an awesome mom!


I thought that too!

Edit: How old is Sage?


----------



## 511958 (Feb 11, 2019)

Anyone looking for ratties in the MD/VA area? PM me if you are interested!


----------



## Tinytoes (Dec 23, 2020)

Willow&Whiskers said:


> Anyone looking for ratties in the MD/VA area? PM me if you are interested!


That's right, we're neighbors!!! Good luck finding homes. They are darling babies


----------



## MinkShadow (Mar 5, 2021)

Willow&Whiskers said:


> I thought that too!
> 
> Edit: How old is Sage?


She's apparently a year and a half, but she doesn't act old at all!


----------



## Clarkbar (Oct 28, 2020)

So many fuzzy beans!


----------



## 511958 (Feb 11, 2019)

MinkShadow said:


> She's apparently a year and a half, but she doesn't act old at all!


Oh wow, she looks just like Lilac but Lilac's 3 months 😂


----------



## MinkShadow (Mar 5, 2021)

Willow&Whiskers said:


> Oh wow, she looks just like Lilac but Lilac's 3 months 😂


Wow, in some of those pics Lilac looks old lol. I'm almost wondering if maybe Sage is actually only a year 🤷‍♀️


----------



## 511958 (Feb 11, 2019)

MinkShadow said:


> Wow, in some of those pics Lilac looks old lol. I'm almost wondering if maybe Sage is actually only a year 🤷‍♀️


I guess 😂 She looks her age to me, honestly I still think she was too young to have babies


----------



## MinkShadow (Mar 5, 2021)

Willow&Whiskers said:


> I guess 😂 She looks her age to me, honestly I still think she was too young to have babies


Yep, she was, why was she pregnant? A feeder rat?


----------



## 511958 (Feb 11, 2019)

MinkShadow said:


> Yep, she was, why was she pregnant? A feeder rat?


I'm not entirely sure. I got her off craigslist so I don't know her backstory. She was in a really small cage and the owner was going to surrender her if she wasn't adopted by the weekend, they really didn't want babies for some reason- she had her babies the day after I got her so I don't know what the owner would do if I had gotten her later


----------



## MinkShadow (Mar 5, 2021)

Willow&Whiskers said:


> I'm not entirely sure. I got her off craigslist so I don't know her backstory. She was in a really small cage and the owner was going to surrender her if she wasn't adopted by the weekend, they really didn't want babies for some reason- she had her babies the day after I got her so I don't know what the owner would do if I had gotten her later


Aw, that's so sad! So glad you saved her! Probably a pregnant pet store rat :/


----------



## 511958 (Feb 11, 2019)

Oops, here was yesterday‘s photo/update!

The babies are getting very squirmy  I’ve also attached a photo of them in a mini rat pile!


----------



## MinkShadow (Mar 5, 2021)

Aww! What a cute little pile!


----------



## 511958 (Feb 11, 2019)

Here‘s today’s photo! Now I can’t even get them in a straight line


----------



## 511958 (Feb 11, 2019)

Update: Lilac decided that my bed was the perfect place to raise babies in, so she spent 20 minutes moving all 13 little babies underneath the covers of my bed. Then I spent the last 10 minutes moving the babies back. Luckily Lilac's not too mad after stealing some cheese from my pizza 😂 
(sorry Lilac, I know it was hard work moving all those babies )


----------



## ratmom! (Mar 11, 2021)

LOL


----------



## 511958 (Feb 11, 2019)

Here’s today’s photo! Looks like we have hooded agoutis and hooded blues/grays


----------



## MinkShadow (Mar 5, 2021)

Willow&Whiskers said:


> Here’s today’s photo! Looks like we have hooded agoutis and hooded blues/grays


Aww! They are so cute! I wish we had blue/grays in NZ


----------



## 511958 (Feb 11, 2019)

Wowie, Lilac is literally *chasing her tail* right now!!  Does anyone else's rats do this?


----------



## Rex the Rat (Apr 7, 2020)

I've never seen or heard of that! I guess you got yourself one unique girl 😂


----------



## buddy/sire (Jan 19, 2021)

LOL my bois have 5 MORE month to become full size and my mum is already saying whoa they are getting really big


----------



## 511958 (Feb 11, 2019)

Rex the Rat said:


> I've never seen or heard of that! I guess you got yourself one unique girl 😂


I just read that it could be a mothering instinct or a sign that she's bored, but she has like 3 hours out of her cage a day right now so it's probably not that she's bored. I think it's probably a mothering instinct because she keeps trying to get her tail into the nest  I hope she doesn't hurt herself though!


----------



## 511958 (Feb 11, 2019)

Here are today‘s photos! It’s getting harder and harder to take non-blurry photos of the babies because they are starting to get so squirmy! 

Looks like we have about half hooded agoutis, and half hooded blues. The blues all have really interesting and pretty faces, there’s like speckles of white and darker blue on their faces! The photos don’t really show it but you can kind of see what I mean. (The light isn’t the same as before, it’s sort of a warm light, so the blue seems more warmer toned than it actually is)


----------



## 511958 (Feb 11, 2019)

Any ideas on what that's called? Maybe it's just a random marking??

edit: i'm thinking it's just a random marking now 😃


----------



## ratmom! (Mar 11, 2021)

omg they are gorgeaus!! i love blue/greys!! mmm never seen one.


----------



## MinkShadow (Mar 5, 2021)

Willow&Whiskers said:


> Any ideas on what that's called? Maybe it's just a random (but pretty ❤) effect??


Varigated? In NZ we have "variberks" which have marking like that but not on their face lol


----------



## MinkShadow (Mar 5, 2021)

Willow&Whiskers said:


> Here are today‘s photos! It’s getting harder and harder to take non-blurry photos of the babies because they are starting to get so squirmy!
> 
> Looks like we have about half hooded agoutis, and half hooded blues. The blues all have really interesting and pretty faces, there’s like speckles of white and darker blue on their faces! The photos don’t really show it but you can kind of see what I mean. (The light isn’t the same as before, it’s sort of a warm light, so the blue seems more warmer toned than it actually is)
> 
> ...


Ah the cuteness! It's so incredible watching them grow up 🥰


----------



## 511958 (Feb 11, 2019)

Here are the photos for yesterday and the day before! (Sorry for not getting them up sooner)


----------



## Tinytoes (Dec 23, 2020)

Willow&Whiskers said:


> Here are the photos for yesterday and the day before! (Sorry for not getting them up sooner)


They are so freakin' adorable!!! Love all the pictures, they grow soooooo fast


----------



## MinkShadow (Mar 5, 2021)

Awe! Those babies with the variegated heads are so cute


----------



## Clarkbar (Oct 28, 2020)

Can I steal them for cuddles?! I miss having babies.


----------



## ratsbian (Feb 4, 2021)

Awww, they’re growing up so fast!! Good job Lilac & thank you for sharing the cute babies with us!


----------



## ratmom! (Mar 11, 2021)

omg so cute. yes great job both of you!


----------



## 511958 (Feb 11, 2019)

Some of the ratties opened their eyes today! The blue babies have ruby eyes!! I can’t get over how cute the little babies are ❤


----------



## 511958 (Feb 11, 2019)

Here are today and yesterdays group photos too-


----------



## MinkShadow (Mar 5, 2021)

That is just the cutest!!     🐀🐀🐀🐀🐀


----------



## ratmom! (Mar 11, 2021)

so cute~!!!!!


----------



## 511958 (Feb 11, 2019)

Here are yesterday and today’s photos, again...

















We have 7 boys and 6 girls!


----------



## 511958 (Feb 11, 2019)

I took the babies out to play in a small playpen today! Here’s a video


----------



## MinkShadow (Mar 5, 2021)

Awww! Look at them go!


----------



## ratmom! (Mar 11, 2021)

Too cute!


----------



## ratmom! (Mar 11, 2021)

How are the babies and momma doing?


----------



## 511958 (Feb 11, 2019)

ratmom! said:


> How are the babies and momma doing?


They're all doing pretty well! The babies are a lot more active and I'm going to switch them to the top of the DCN sometime soon, I also let them out to play in a small fold-up playpen daily  They will be ready to go to their new homes in about a week! Lilac has started to develop a URI but as baytril isn't safe for nursing mommas, I can't start her on it right now. I might get a bit of clavamox or amoxicillin if she starts getting sick, right now she's just making nasally sounds.


----------



## ratmom! (Mar 11, 2021)

Aww!! I’m so glad the babies are getting adopted! And poor momma I hope she gets better!


----------



## 511958 (Feb 11, 2019)

I’ve neglected to take photos for a while, LOL. I just thought I’d give an update- the babies are 23 days old today! They are really active and are eating pellets and other solid foods now 😊 They will be moving into the top of the DCN tomorrow, I will try and get some photos for you guys


----------



## 511958 (Feb 11, 2019)

I put them in the top of the CN today- the babies are really excited about their new, big cage, and Lilac is a bit nervous but I’m sure she’ll be used to it soon 
The cage is still a bit bare because all of the hammocks are being washed (all but 2), and I’m a bit short on toys right now. I’m ordering some more toys soon, though, and I’m picking up another cement mixing tub soon.
Since Lilac has a URI, I’ve switched the hemp bedding (dusty at first) to their usual litter, Yesterday’s News.

Here’s a video I took of everyone after I put them in the CN!


----------



## ratmom! (Mar 11, 2021)

Wow! they are so ADORABLE! Are the males and females in separate parts of the CN?


----------



## 511958 (Feb 11, 2019)

ratmom! said:


> Wow! they are so ADORABLE! Are the males and females in separate parts of the CN?


Nope, they aren't at the age to be separated yet. Comet and Spark, my older males, are in the bottom half. (I normally wouldn't keep the ratties like this, but it's my only option right now if I want to let the babies and Lilac have a bigger cage)


----------



## MinkShadow (Mar 5, 2021)

It looks like absolute chaos for poor Lilac 😂


----------



## 511958 (Feb 11, 2019)

MinkShadow said:


> It looks like absolute chaos for poor Lilac 😂


Yeah, now that the babies can get wherever she can, they chase her around when they're hungry 😂


----------

